# Strava and hidden segments



## Stonechat (15 Jun 2015)

Be aware that Strava seems to be hiding more segments these days
If you use Veloviewer, then your segment will not appear

Did a couple of hills and one did not appear.
Eventually realised it was hidden
I unhid it.
Then had to go to the summary page for that activity in Veloviewer, click on update activity, which actually removes it and then you re-update

OK I know my time up the hill is rubbish but I know that I do now appear on the Another 100 climbs chart


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (16 Jun 2015)

I didn't realise until recently that it even did this! The app certainly doesn't show you the hidden segments. I lost a KOM that I didn't even know I had because it was hidden. It was only when I got the email to say I'd lost it that I investigated further.


----------



## mjr (16 Jun 2015)

Aren't they hidden for good reasons?


----------



## vickster (16 Jun 2015)

Yes, you don't need 80 segments on boxhill for exactly the same ride


----------



## MichaelO (16 Jun 2015)

vickster said:


> Yes, you don't need 80 segments on boxhill for exactly the same ride


They've removed some then?


----------



## vickster (16 Jun 2015)

MichaelO said:


> They've removed some then?


Yes probably. A bit like the reduction to 143 in Richmond park


----------



## Mugshot (16 Jun 2015)

It's a bit odd the hidden segments thing, you can see it makes sense if there are stacks covering the same stretch of road (why do people make them, it shows all the similar segements, they must know!!!!!! ) , but it'll do it sometimes on a segment which is all on it's lonesome. On a slightly related note I do wish it would acknowledge you riding a segment for the first time, if I've ridden it once then that one time is my PR, I may never have the opportunity to ride that road again (say for example I rode Mont Ventoux or similar) it would be nice to get the little trophy to say I'd done it, I know it's not much in the grand scheme of things, but still.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jun 2015)

I'm a bit annoyed by this but not sure what I can do in "settings" or whatever to rectify it. On a typical ride about half the segments now are "hidden".

I can see them of course if I open up the hidden segments section in the ride. But it doesn't tell me if I've managed a PB on any of these. I even managed a 3rd place out of thousands on a downhill recently and cos it was a "hidden" segment I was none the wiser for days

If I go on the strava mobile app on my phone these hidden segments don't even appear

Rubbish


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jun 2015)

Pretty sure that the more times people unhide or look at these segments that it recognises their popularity increase and this increases the chance of them not being hidden. Could be cobblers of course but I think I remember reading something about this, ages ago.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jun 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Pretty sure that the more times people unhide or look at these segments that it recognises their popularity increase and this increases the chance of them not being hidden. Could be cobblers of course but I think I remember reading something about this, ages ago.



Yep, that's right. Strava runs some analysis of segments that are viewed and uses that to decide which are not hidden and which are hidden

You can "unhide" segments...but it's a bit of a pain.

1) Go to hidden segment and click "unhide"
2) Go to settings and click "make ride private"
3) Go to settings and click "make ride public"

The previously hidden segment(s) will now appear in the unhidden bit


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jun 2015)

Found my hill segment was still not showing on the Veloviewer 100 hills screen, though it showed iin other screens.
Thanks to Ben from Veloviewer now fixed, this was Strava
Went to the ride and clicked on the segment
Click on view full leaderboard
Clicked on actions - refresh my results
This causes my feeble effort to get a place in the table previously lacking
After some minutes result then appears in the 100 climbs screen


----------



## Saluki (16 Jun 2015)

Just looked at a segment that we rode up. Strava said 6% but the road sign said 17%. I don't know about hidden segments but I'm not convinced that all the gradients are quite correct.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jun 2015)

If your garmin has a baromteric altitude sensor then it could e the problem. You can get Strava to use it's own altitide figures, but it seems always to lose climbing distance somehow


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jun 2015)

The Strava figure is the avg gradient for the segment. The road sign is likely to be the max gradient of the impending stretch of road.


----------

